# Adelaide Movers



## manenough00 (Apr 4, 2014)

We are a family of three, my wife, my six years old daughter and I. We intend to arrive in Adelaide in the middle of June on PR visa. I wonder if someone could give me some insight on renting a short term/long term accommodation. 

What could be the approximate rent of two bed room house/flat (furnished and non furnished). I prefer place near Prospect and North Adelaide. 

How much would a car cost?

How much cash should I bring to live on my own without a job for three months? 

Any other insider tips will come handy.


----------



## farhatkhan (Jul 13, 2012)

Prospect area should cost you atleat $320 / week. 
car depends on you. good car range from $2500+.
atleat $10th+.


----------

